# Could a doeling get pregnant at age 8 weeks?



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

I had three nigerian dwarf mixed kids from my does, we banded the boys just before they were eight weeks old because we saw them showing interest in the doeling. 

They are long gone and sold, she is now four months old and her tummy is HUGE and I mean huge. She does have a very good appetite. 

Is is possible they got her pregnant at 8 weeks old? If so, is there anything I can give her or do to help her not be stunted or damaged from it? Wouldn't this be a little bit early to get a huge belly? She is VERY small other than her tummy. 

Anyone have suggestions for me?


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2011)

I'd suggest you have a pregnancy test done (through BioPryn) and if she is, (w/ the vet's supervision / advice) give lutylese to induce abortion.

5 mos old is wayyy to young to give birth.

I'd also have a fecal ran....cocci can cause a 'swollen' belly.


----------



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

Thanks. I should have mentioned that this doeling is glowing with health, vitality and energy, she looks fantastic, would that go along with cocci? In other animals I associate that with poor health and poor conditions, but all three of my goats look excellent, this one especially. Should I still suspect cocci?


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2011)

The chance that she's bred is very slim...but that can be checked easily by a vet.

Several of my junior does are rotund...they look like they can be carrying twins.  

Also, if she's thriving, cocci is pretty well ruled out.  Cocci bellies are just like worm bellies in other livestock - big fat pendulous belly with poor condition everywhere else.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2011)

Have the vet check her to test for pregnancy and if she is do as Roll suggested and abort.  If you have any qualms about doing this I suggest you check out the Livinwright Kidding Thread.


----------



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

I wouldn't have qualms! Thanks.....

So for next year, should I seperate the bucklings from the doelings PRIOR to eight weeks? Sheesh. Horny little guys.....


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2011)

They can be fertile at 7 weeks...


----------



## ksalvagno (May 29, 2011)

Of course the other part is that the female has to be mature enough to be able to get pregnant. Just because a male is fertile doesn't mean he will get a female pregnant if she is not mature enough. Not saying that it can't happen but there are 2 parts to this.


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, I have a 6 wk old buckling down there humping everything that moves, but since they're all his age or younger, I'm not stressing over it.  It's partly a dominance thing...he's saying, "I'm the boss"...


----------



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

Well that is what I thought was going on as the doeling is very dominant little thing and they were bigger than her. I never saw the deed actually happen. But I think I'll get a pregnancy test asap. thanks everyone. I guess you live and learn.


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2011)

You know you can draw the blood yourself and send it in to BioTracking, right?  For a mere pittance!


----------



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

I could draw blood. I was just looking into where thanks.


----------



## freemotion (May 29, 2011)

Well, you may be savingdogs, but I am savingmoola!


----------



## savingdogs (May 29, 2011)

very true, and you have already saved me loads, with your ideas you have shared here!


----------

